# January Garden



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Well not much going on here ... garden wise ... 

I have start a few herbs - chives, garden sage, parsley & oregano.  (I can't keep my hands out of the dirt. LOL) They are up and looking good .(knock on wood)

Hope to start lettuce (in doors) in the morning ... or that is the plan. 

The 2010 garden has started ... :earthhug:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I have some basil and oregano growing on the windowsill but I won't be thinking about any other planting until early March.


----------



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

:2thumb:


UncleJoe said:


> I have some basil and oregano growing on the windowsill but I won't be thinking about any other planting until early March.


ave tomatos and peppers seeds planted up 2 inches . going to plant more in
next 2 weeks .
then 2 planings in feb 2 in march .
should give me a good spread on vegies. :2thumb::woohoo:


----------



## testhop (Dec 20, 2009)

testhop said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> ave tomatos and peppers seeds planted up 2 inches . going to plant more in
> next 2 weeks .
> ...


oh i forgot to say plants are started in the basement on the hot water tank


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I start my warm weather plants indoors( in the basement under lights) when the cool weather stuff goes into the ground outside in mid March.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The garden shops have their seeds out ... :woohoo: I picked up a few packs. (I couldn't help myselfLOL)

It will not be long now.


----------

